# my last 4 meals



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

today I am cooking a mostly vegetable low carb Deer stew that you would never know is not beef. = 2nd pic 
also shish kabobs on the grill with Deer back straps and vegetables along with grilled portobello mushrooms.

yesterday I smoked a turkey but took no pictures and gave most of it away to homeless people I know.

the day before that and [ still eating ] the smoked mullet and blending some with thousand islands dressing before stuffing it in fritos scoops = killer smoked taste :yes:

our--- secret ---I take cut frozen okra and with a quick rinse to erase the ice , dump it into a pan still frozen then salt on high heat . add 1 table spoon yellow corn meal and 1 tbl spoon olive oil and immediately stir the contents as the corn meal soaks up the olive oil while the okra is still frozen. [ no oil in the okra and all oil in the crust = healthy /damn I'm good / quick selfy back pat ] !
then brown / thaw quickly and you have fried okra without all the grease. this is my own original recipe that you will not find anywhere on the net. = healthy country cooking.

now you know why my wife married me!:thumbsup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks awful tasty!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Why you gotta live so far away brother??? hahaha looks great!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That does look good got me hungry now my friends better hurry over so me can get taco night start u got my mouth watering but I am sure those tacos won't be near as good as all that


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh man that looks good! :yes:
Tasty looking meal sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's some pretty food! It probably tastes good too.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would enjoy the okra and tomato plate and not need anything else. It kind of looks like what I make but I use canola oil. I have learned to cook it slower and on lower temperature so that I don't have to use as much oil in the pan.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

